# Off for Germany



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

we will hit the road in a couple of hours and tour to the south of Germany. So, not much activity in MHF from my side for the next two weeks. 

If someone spots an Euramobil Sport 585DS with Dutch numberplates, that might be us. Just knock.

Best Regards, Merry Christmas and a happy New Year,
Gerhard


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Gerhard

Hope you have a safe and enjoyable journey to Germany
and Happy Christmas and New year. 

Aido


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard;

Frohe und gesegnete Weinachten und ein glückliches Neues Jahr!

:x-mas: 

pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

....und von uns auch!! :lol:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Vielen Dank allerseits!

...and we are back.

We had a very nice trip down south, through the Eifel towards the Alps, and back home via Munich, Franconia, Hesse, finally done some shopping in Oberhausen, and now we are safe at home again.

Burned about 40 kgs of propane to keep the MH warm and cosy. Because except for the last 24 hours the temperatures were below freezing all the time.

No probs at all with the van, which meanwhile sports a yellow "Umweltplakette" (see the Umwelt Zone thread for more info). We did quite some skiing and walking, and enjoyed the fact that now also in Germany more and more restaurants are smoke-free. (Well, when I look at my belly, maybe this was not such a good idea... :wink: ) And the camp site database will see some new entries from me over the next days.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

Glad to hear you had a good holiday and thanks for the Umwelt update.

I was very interested in your comment about the smoke free restaurants. We visit Trier quite a bit and we would love to eat out more often but we usually have to have lunch out side because inside is unbearable when you have bronchial problems.

Is there any sort of ban/restrictions on smoking in Germany at all. I read somewhere that 1 in 3 of the adult population smoke, I think I got it right.

I should have left for Turkey yesterday but the trip is on hold as we have been poorly over the holiday. I'm hoping to get away in the next two weeks or so.

Regards

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Is there any sort of ban/restrictions on smoking in Germany at all.


Hi Don,

until about a year ago Germany and Netherlands were the last "smoker's paradises" in Europe.

In Germany the federal gouvernment could not find an agreement on a smoking ban. So the topic was - as usual in such cases - referred to the provincial gouvernments. Which resulted - also as usual - in a patchwork of different solutions and introduction dates. This is the situation in gastronomy, as of 1st January 2008:

Baden-Württemberg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern and Niedersachsen (Lower Saxony): Smoking ban since 1st August 2007. Smoking may however be allowed in separate, dedicated smoking rooms.

Bavaria: Total smoking ban since 1st January 2008. No exceptions.

Berlin, Brandenburg, Bremen, Hamburg, Sachsen-Anhalt and Schleswig-Holstein: Smoking ban since 1st January 2008. Dedicated, separated smoking rooms may be arranged in restaurants.

Hesse: Smoking ban since 1st October 2007. Dedicated, separated smoking rooms may be arranged in restaurants and discotheques.

Nordrhein-Westfalen and Thüringen: Smoking ban will become effective on 1st July 2008. Dedicated, separated smoking rooms may be arranged in restaurants.

Rheinland-Pfalz: Smoking ban will become effective on 15th February 2008, so with the end of the carnival season. Dedicated, separated smoking rooms may be arranged in restaurants.

Saarland: Smoking ban also starts on 15th February 2008. But here family-run restaurants that have no regular employees may declare themselves as smoker's restaurants.

Sachsen: Smoking ban will become effective on 1st February 2008. Dedicated, separated smoking rooms may be arranged in restaurants.

So, effectively, after 15th February only Northrhine-Westfalia and Thüringen will not have a smoking ban in gastronomy. These two provinces will follow on 1st July. Trier is in Rheinland-Pfalz, so will be smoke-free after 15th February.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

